# tiger barbs



## naturalblue (Jun 4, 2013)

when i first got my tiger barbs they were almost like a gang.. they would zip around the tank together, and sort of bully the other fish.. i haven't added or taken away any of the fish in my tank since putting them in ( that was probably six months ago) but now they just sit by the heater, on a 45 degree angle noses downwards.
I have never had fish act this way before.. would anyone know why they're doing this?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

That's usually how they rest. Are you viewing them later in the evening more often now?


----------



## naturalblue (Jun 4, 2013)

it's most of the time. i spend a lot of time at my desk, and my tank is beside my desk, so i see a lot of what goes on.. maybe they are finally comfortable in the tank? as long as its normal..


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It is definitely a normal behavior but they should also be exploring and being a pain in the a## lots too.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also keep Tiger Barbs. If you observe the fish when the tank lights are off, you will probably see all of them in that position...It's how they sleep. Mine also do this throughout the daytime. I agree with Dalfed though, they should be swimming about the tank some too. How many do you have in the tank? Tiger Barbs should be kept with at least 6 or more. Is it possible some other fish might be harassing them?


----------



## naturalblue (Jun 4, 2013)

i only have three of them. i am noticing them moving more with the lights off, just not like they used to when i first got them.. so i was thinking i was doing something wrong. 
i'll keep an eye on them for the next bit. i just cleaned the tank and gave them new rocks, so they should be kept busy for a little bit..
If i were to add another 3 of them do you think that would help?


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

naturalblue said:


> i only have three of them. i am noticing them moving more with the lights off, just not like they used to when i first got them.. so i was thinking i was doing something wrong.
> i'll keep an eye on them for the next bit. i just cleaned the tank and gave them new rocks, so they should be kept busy for a little bit..
> If i were to add another 3 of them do you think that would help?


Yes! With only 3 in the tank, they will probably start picking on each other or other fish..usually the smallest one will take the brunt of it. The more you have, the aggression will be spread out among them. It doesn't matter if you get the regular tiger barbs, albino, or green (also called "Moss" barb). They are all basically the same species. Not sure what size tank you have, so watch your stocking levels though.

Added: With a larger number in the tank, they will feel safer and come out in the open more.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I to thank its is a normal behavior for thems.good luck


----------

